# ID Please



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

?-----------

View attachment 182419

View attachment 182420


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

AKSkirmish said:


> ?-----------
> 
> No! thats not aiptasia! Is that the same stuff as before? from the last post? This is most likey a form of zooanthids... like protopalythoa.. I would think more Pachyclavularia if it had a purple or pink base, but this seems to extend str8 from the rock like zoos do.. But I got to know is this the same stuff as the "supposed bad" stuff from before if so skunbbud owes me an apology lol! But this is an awesome piece
> 
> ...


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Different stuff than before-

This is a little tank I setup-it's having problems-But I wont get into that one right now....

Anyhow I just wanted to make sure on this stuff-
It has choked out and over ran acouple different pieces and killed it off-So I was unasure and figured I should ask-

This stuff also spreads like a damn weed......I got four huge colonies of it right now-Started off with only one...Literally just takes over anything it wants....

It does also come straight out of the rock work....No purple or pinkish base that I can see.


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

AKSkirmish said:


> Different stuff than before-
> 
> This is a little tank I setup-it's having problems-But I wont get into that one right now....
> 
> ...


oo dang, well this is what I was picturing before with that hazy shot from before which is very unlike you ak, u typically have vivide shots and makes me envious! lol But anyway they will colonize and spread, thats why zoos and polyps are usually the easiest to frag and sell... If the tank is properly balanced..


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

redbellyman21 said:


> Different stuff than before-
> 
> This is a little tank I setup-it's having problems-But I wont get into that one right now....
> 
> ...


oo dang, well this is what I was picturing before with that hazy shot from before which is very unlike you ak, u typically have vivide shots and makes me envious! lol But anyway they will colonize and spread, thats why zoos and polyps are usually the easiest to frag and sell... If the tank is properly balanced..
[/quote]

I didn't take the last pic in the other thread-
This one is hazy cause it's in a damn bowfront.......Best I could manage-Doesn't help useing a distance lense either...But it is what it is...

So this is a zoo colony for sure right?


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

AKSkirmish said:


> Different stuff than before-
> 
> This is a little tank I setup-it's having problems-But I wont get into that one right now....
> 
> ...


oo dang, well this is what I was picturing before with that hazy shot from before which is very unlike you ak, u typically have vivide shots and makes me envious! lol But anyway they will colonize and spread, thats why zoos and polyps are usually the easiest to frag and sell... If the tank is properly balanced..
[/quote]

I didn't take the last pic in the other thread-
This one is hazy cause it's in a damn bowfront.......Best I could manage-Doesn't help useing a distance lense either...But it is what it is...

So this is a zoo colony for sure right?
[/quote]

I remember you saying you didnt take the shot last time too.. oops anyway I am like 99.5 % sure since we sell that in my store as zoos, and I looked threw my coral bible just to get scientific family... I would say place small rocks near it.. and sell them at lfs for cool stuff..


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

redbellyman21 said:


> Different stuff than before-
> 
> This is a little tank I setup-it's having problems-But I wont get into that one right now....
> 
> ...


oo dang, well this is what I was picturing before with that hazy shot from before which is very unlike you ak, u typically have vivide shots and makes me envious! lol But anyway they will colonize and spread, thats why zoos and polyps are usually the easiest to frag and sell... If the tank is properly balanced..
[/quote]

I didn't take the last pic in the other thread-
This one is hazy cause it's in a damn bowfront.......Best I could manage-Doesn't help useing a distance lense either...But it is what it is...

So this is a zoo colony for sure right?
[/quote]

I remember you saying you didnt take the shot last time too.. oops anyway I am like 99.5 % sure since we sell that in my store as zoos, and I looked threw my coral bible just to get scientific family... I would say place small rocks near it.. and sell them at lfs for cool stuff..
[/quote]

Thanks for said info-
I appreciate it greatly Sir......

Im gonna start selling Rose queens soon-
I started off with one and now have 6 of the darns things as well......I can breed/frag these all day long-Plus bring alot more money in my area....


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

not to mention trade. I love trading frags for cool stuff..


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

redbellyman21 said:


> not to mention trade. I love trading frags for cool stuff..


Haven't started that yet-

we lack that kind stuff up here in a big way.....Only a handful of people trade out frags up here-And generally they are not worth my time....Only have 2 stores in town that are not a chain store-I will only deal with one of them on top of it-My money is too good for the other store for the customer service they give...

I'm very limited in my area on what I can do....


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

If its spreading and choking things out, move it to an isolated area on your sand bed... That should keep it in check!

You could take one or 2 of your colonies that you like for isolation, and kill the rest need be.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> If its spreading and choking things out, move it to an isolated area on your sand bed... That should keep it in check!
> 
> You could take one or 2 of your colonies that you like for isolation, and kill the rest need be.


I will be dealing with it in time-
Just wanted to make sure this wasn't that bad stuff.....
It killed off a bunch of leather coral and choked out a few mushrooms as well....Not afraid to take place on anything that I know of....

I like that sand bed Idea-But will have to re-arrange setup to due so-
Kinda hard to move things with 8 anenomes (sp) in the tank......My tank is way over crowded right now....

But will certainly keep that in mind-Appreciate info 420......


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

AKSkirmish said:


> If its spreading and choking things out, move it to an isolated area on your sand bed... That should keep it in check!
> 
> You could take one or 2 of your colonies that you like for isolation, and kill the rest need be.


I will be dealing with it in time-
Just wanted to make sure this wasn't that bad stuff.....
It killed off a bunch of leather coral and choked out a few mushrooms as well....Not afraid to take place on anything that I know of....

I like that sand bed Idea-But will have to re-arrange setup to due so-
Kinda hard to move things with 8 anenomes (sp) in the tank......My tank is way over crowded right now....

But will certainly keep that in mind-Appreciate info 420......
[/quote]

some Button polyps like that are capable of stinging like an anemone, so it doesnt suprise me that they would kill leathers and mushrooms... I would just move the rock into the sand away form everything otherwise they will continue to spread, as long as you can keep them from spreading onto another rock, you should be able to isolate them

You could just do a "zoa garden" type thing, and let them run wild on a small island of rock


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> If its spreading and choking things out, move it to an isolated area on your sand bed... That should keep it in check!
> 
> You could take one or 2 of your colonies that you like for isolation, and kill the rest need be.


I will be dealing with it in time-
Just wanted to make sure this wasn't that bad stuff.....
It killed off a bunch of leather coral and choked out a few mushrooms as well....Not afraid to take place on anything that I know of....

I like that sand bed Idea-But will have to re-arrange setup to due so-
Kinda hard to move things with 8 anenomes (sp) in the tank......My tank is way over crowded right now....

But will certainly keep that in mind-Appreciate info 420......
[/quote]

some Button polyps like that are capable of stinging like an anemone, so it doesnt suprise me that they would kill leathers and mushrooms... I would just move the rock into the sand away form everything otherwise they will continue to spread, as long as you can keep them from spreading onto another rock, you should be able to isolate them

You could just do a "zoa garden" type thing, and let them run wild on a small island of rock
[/quote]

I will most likely try to isolate them then later tonight.....This is going to be work man...And alot of it...damnit

I also did not know polyps could sting like that-Good to know and appreciated once again Sir....


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

AKSkirmish said:


> I will most likely try to isolate them then later tonight.....This is going to be work man...And alot of it...damnit
> 
> I also did not know polyps could sting like that-Good to know and appreciated once again Sir....


Not all polyps can sting, but some can, and the longer tentacles kinda give me the feeling those can.... Most Zoas are just poisonous and secrete a slime thats deadly to anything irritating them.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> I will most likely try to isolate them then later tonight.....This is going to be work man...And alot of it...damnit
> 
> I also did not know polyps could sting like that-Good to know and appreciated once again Sir....


Not all polyps can sting, but some can, and the longer tentacles kinda give me the feeling those can.... Most Zoas are just poisonous and secrete a slime thats deadly to anything irritating them.








[/quote]

LOL-
they get alot longer than whats pictured.....So I would bet thats what they are doing then...I have not seen them secrete anything....

Thanks


----------

